# European Import Suspensions!



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Have people missed this? I haven't seen any talk of it until today;

LINK REMOVED - NOT WORKING

Many species, in particular wild caught, although some ranched animals are now suspended from entering the EU.

Most notably;

Wild Caught Ball Pythons from Benin and Guniea.

And ALL Bosc Monitors.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:219:0017:0039:EN:PDF

If that doesn't work, try refreshing a few times! It should open a web viewable PDF.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Might be worthwhile popping this thread in general herp chat too

more forumites check that

xxx


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

sparkle said:


> Might be worthwhile popping this thread in general herp chat too
> 
> more forumites check that
> 
> xxx


Thanks for the heads up, Nerys has addressed it in General Herp Chat!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nerys is still trying to understand half of it lol

lots of reptiles on there eh! 

N


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Also heard Ghana may restrict all royal exports next year.....


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nerys said:


> nerys is still trying to understand half of it lol
> 
> lots of reptiles on there eh!
> 
> N


Sure is, although half of the list is animals from Madagascar, which to my understanding, were banned already?

In my understanding, it is mainly restrictions on certain origins of animals?

Python regius for example, ALL Wild Caught animals are banned, but only ranched (Captive Farmed) from the countries of Guinea and Benin are banned. Ghana and Togo are still good to go?


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Python regius for example, ALL Wild Caught animals are banned, but only ranched (Captive Farmed) from the countries of Guinea and Benin are banned. Ghana and Togo are still good to go?


it depends on the wild population of P.regius in those regions, I mean if P.regius population is endangered only in benin and guinea and not in ghana and togo (that also are main exporter regions) they would only stop exporting from those ones.
To understand why also CH babies it's enough to think that all those babies hatching into the wild will raise the number of wild specimens.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus speaking to people now about it

a lot of the bans been enforced onto countries who have been NOT complying with exisiting cities regualtions.. so places like guinea for instance, who have been esporting cities animals, have not been doing so with the correct paperwork attached...

basically, and as we know from the brokering we do in the uk, they are tightening up on Cities at the moment, so anyone or any country who does NOT comply properly with the cities requirements, is being clamped down on

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Sure is, although half of the list is animals from Madagascar, which to my understanding, were banned already?
> 
> In my understanding, it is mainly restrictions on certain origins of animals?
> 
> Python regius for example, ALL Wild Caught animals are banned, but only ranched (Captive Farmed) from the countries of Guinea and Benin are banned. Ghana and Togo are still good to go?


On the link you posted it says all imports of all specimens of wild Python regius are suspended only from Benin and Guinea


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Andy said:


> On the link you posted it says all imports of all specimens of wild Python regius are suspended only from Benin and Guinea


Sorry, you're right. 

I'm thinking of another post I read somewhere!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

benin certaily seems to be on the sh*t list most things seem to be banned from there. I wonder if its because they have a small number of endangered animals or because they are dodgy?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it purely is tightening up the CITES for non-compliant countries, Benin being one!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I think it purely is tightening up the CITES for non-compliant countries, Benin being one!


A good thing then and not the end of reptile keeping as we know it really :whistling2:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

They cant do this..................bosc's are my favorite


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

salamandra said:


> They cant do this..................bosc's are my favorite


It is only WC boscs from Benin and Togo. There will still be plenty of farmed boscs flooding the country every year, don't worry.


----------

